# parking at LA Union Station



## Bruce-C (Nov 19, 2010)

**** Note that this thread is from 2010 but there is current information at the end ****

 I have a reservation from LA Union Station to Albany NY. with a return flight to LAX. I plan on using the FlyAway transit bus from LAX to Union Station on my return to CA. 

My question is long term parking at Union Station. I am on an 18 day trip and I can find no helpful internet information on the Gateway Garage Center at Union Station. I know that Gateway has many parking spaces, but I cannot find any way to make parking reservations! Is this parking garage first come-first served only?? I cannot find if this lot has dedicated long term parking slots. In fact, I can find almost zero information on this parking facility.

My worry is that I would show up at Gateway in the pre-dawn hours(to beat westbound commuter traffic) to make my Coast Starlight connection and find the lot full. My only option that I can see is to head to LAX to a long term lot and cab back to Union Station to connect with the CS.

Are there any other options? Or information out there??


----------



## jimhudson (Nov 19, 2010)

Bruce-C said:


> I have a reservation from LA Union Station to Albany NY. with a return flight to LAX. I plan on using the FlyAway transit bus from LAX to Union Station on my return to CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not an LA person but what about Mass transit or a Park and ride from the burbs, Im not sure where you are coming from but plaenty of places to park/ride in the LA area, perhaps a local can help, :help: thats easy to Google Up! Good trip, good luck!


----------



## l (Nov 19, 2010)

I would suggest parking at an LAX long-term lot and taking the Flyway bus to Union Station. The LAX long-term rates are substantially less expensive than those at Union Station--assuming there are spaces--and LAX lots are well-patrolled. The Flyway runs 24 hours, once an hour between 1 a.m and 5 a.m.


----------



## FriskyFL (Nov 19, 2010)

How about parking at LAX & riding the Flyaway to LAUS?


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Nov 19, 2010)

Bruce-C said:


> I have a reservation from LA Union Station to Albany NY. with a return flight to LAX. I plan on using the FlyAway transit bus from LAX to Union Station on my return to CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my Amtrak travels out of Union Station, I have always parked in the Gateway Center Garage. It's $6/day with a 30 day limit. I've done it for up to two weeks and during busy holiday periods. So far, I have not arrived there to find out that the lot was full. The structure goes 3-4 levels underground, so I usually head for the bottom where I've always been able to find a spot near the elevators to the Patsaouras Transit plaza. From there, the station is a short jaunt through the pedestrian tunnel beneath the platforms.


----------



## TransitGeek (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm gonna agree with the guests above. LA's transit system is getting much better, and there really isn't anywhere in southern California that doesn't have transit to LA Union Station during rush hour. Also, many Metrolink parking lots have long-term parking for free, especially where Metrolink and Amtrak share a station. (Riverside and Irvine come to mind. I've also heard rumours about Pomona-Downtown.) Plus, if you get to ride the Metrolink, there's some more trainey goodness for you!


----------



## leemell (Nov 19, 2010)

Bruce-C said:


> I have a reservation from LA Union Station to Albany NY. with a return flight to LAX. I plan on using the FlyAway transit bus from LAX to Union Station on my return to CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More info.

http://answers.yahoo...13170129AAhnGQU


----------



## Spalais (Nov 24, 2010)

I also am planning to drive to LA Union Station for a trip to San Francisco (next Summer). I want to leave my car in a secure place for two weeks and have had trouble getting solid information. The best reply you have so far is to park in the Gateway Transit Garage on the lower levels and walk to Union Station. If you follow this advice, I would appreciate it if you posted your experience on this forum for the benefit of all. I also would be more comfortable if I could reserve a space but if there are plenty of spaces, maybe that is not a problem.


----------



## gregoryla (Nov 24, 2010)

Bruce-C said:


> I have a reservation from LA Union Station to Albany NY. with a return flight to LAX. I plan on using the FlyAway transit bus from LAX to Union Station on my return to CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Gateway Garage primarily provides parking for the Metro office tower above it. It is mostly empty during non-business hours (nights and weekends), so you'll have no problems finding a space in the pre-dawn hours.

Gateway Garage is the cheapest parking that I've been able to find around Union Station.


----------



## calwatch (Nov 28, 2010)

The Gateway Garage is an official parking lot for LAX Flyaway, so it probably gets more air travelers parking there than rail travelers.

http://www.lawa.org/popup.aspx?id=304

_Parking is available in the Gateway Center Garage located under the Patsaouras Transit Plaza. The entrance is on Vignes Street. The daily rate is $6, with a 30-day limit. Payment is accepted using cash and major credit cards (Visa, MasterCard, and American Express). The parking garage is patrolled regularly by security officers._

I go to Gateway sometimes for work meetings and even at 9 or 10 am there are always spots at the very bottom. Do remember to check in prior to boarding at the front of the station, instead of just walking up to your train like you would do at any other non-major station. I did that once on a Coast Starlight and the attendant was perplexed I didn't have a boarding pass.


----------



## roadman3313 (Mar 25, 2013)

Any updates on this? And is there any parking that would be reasonable to carry a baby and baby things from the car to the station waiting area? I imagine it would take two trips from the car to station (with baby in tow). One trip to bring the checked bags over and the other to bring the carry on bags to the waiting area (for train 14).

My friend is planning a trip there and taking transit isn't an option with the luggage. I personally have never driven to LAX Union Station and parked overnight or used Red Cap service but I figure someone here would know.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 26, 2013)

Parking at the East Portal is (was in December) $6 per day with no reservations. Haven't had a problem finding a space. We use it on our LD trips beginning/ending in LA.


----------



## winston weng (May 12, 2013)

This is the Los Angeles Union Station parking information, just call to confirm.

Gateway Center Visitor Parking
1 Gateway Plaza
Los Angeles, CA 90012, USA
(213) 620-0115
42732


Rates:
Each 20 Min $2
24 Hours $6
Monthly $60-$70
Event Rates Supersede Other Rates
Tax Included


Hours of Operation:24 Hours
They are operated by another company -- Ampco. That's why we couldn't get it from LAUS website.


----------



## Acela150 (May 12, 2013)

My new pet peeve is old threads being drug up. This thread is 3 years old.. Goes away for 2 months and re-appears.

This guys feelings-------> :angry2:


----------



## roadman3313 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks! That's where we had the car parked. Worked out great. Good information for future travelers and I might just have to use it again in the near future


----------



## K HOWARD (Jun 8, 2013)

TO: Guest_winston weng: Thanks so much for info. I'm doing an LAX --> STL and back trip over 4th July weekend. Was hoping to take my car to station. Now I know I can. Thanks.


----------



## leemell (Jun 8, 2013)

Anybody notice the dates on the last three messages before the end message? They are three and four days ahead of today's date. Something seems amiss in the forum software of server.


----------



## Bruce-C (Jun 8, 2013)

This thread is indeed 3yrs. old, but to keep current, the information is always changing.

The underground parking structure at LAUS is now operated by: ABM Parking Services.

ph# 213-620-0115

If you plan on leaving your vehicle for more than 3 days, you are required to fill a log at the parking office with your vehicle info.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bruce-C said:


> This thread is indeed 3yrs. old, but to keep current, the information is always changing.
> The underground parking structure at LAUS is now operated by: ABM Parking Services.
> 
> ph# 213-620-0115
> ...


A log entry is required for more than three days? Didn't know that...just pulled in, parked for a week or two and paid the fee when I left...several times in the last year or two.


----------



## Bruce-C (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry, but a log entry is what I was told in a May 6, 2013 e-mail from ABM.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 8, 2013)

leemell said:


> Anybody notice the dates on the last three messages before the end message? They are three and four days ahead of today's date. Something seems amiss in the forum software of server.


Huh? :unsure:

I'm not seeing anything odd. The dates go from November 2010 to March 2013 to May 2013 to today, June 2013. What are you seeing that I'm not seeing? Or are you stuck in May in some groundhog Day situation, while the rest of us are in June? :lol:


----------



## leemell (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry. I misread the dates. Everything looks OK.


----------



## artmart (Jun 4, 2014)

I have planned a roundtrip AMTRAK trip from late August to early September, 2014 requiring me to park my truck in the Gateway parking garage. The cost will be $6.00 per day (16 days, $96 total) which can be paid as you leave with your credit or debit card or there is a location in Union Station if you want to pay by cash. I have been there for shorter trips (7 to 10 days) and the best way into the parking garage is from the Vignes street entrance (north side). There always seems to be plenty of spaces and I drive a large Ford pickup truck with a long bed and have not had any problems finding a parking spot. After the trip, my vehicle is still there waiting for us.

There is a recommendation that if one parks for more than 14 days that one asks the attendant at the entrance for a form to denote this (your vehicle will not be considered derelict/abandoned). You'll need to provide vehicle and contact information so it doesn't get towed. This implies to me that if a vehicle is not logged and it's been there for longer than 14 days, it gets "towed away" as abandoned. Just fill out the form and avoid aggravation or you risk having to hunt down the car. I also recommend you keep the ABM number in case something changes during the trip.

I found all this out from calling the ABM Parking services number posted by Bruce-C on June 4, 2014, so this post is alive and well after the original post from November 10, 2010 and I have tried to post the latest and greatest info for this service.


----------

